# Daul Motor Information



## r32.jay (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, 
Does anyone have any information such as wiring diagrams, texts or project websites they can direct me to showing how to wire two motors with two controllers in a parallel configuration. I'm planning to use a dual Alltrax 7245 setup to give an approximate current output of around 800A, much help appreciated.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Wire them totally stand alone with one controller per motor and use a double ganged potentiometer for throttle so even that signal is separated. Mixing them up in any way (except connecting them to the same battery pack) is probably a very dangerous idea unless you have full knowledge of how the controller works inside.


----------

